# Zeitverschiebung

## William

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meiner BIOS Uhr. Nach ca. 3/4 Tagen geht meine Systemuhr 10min. nach! Keine Ahnung ob das ein Motherboardfehler oder ein Softwarefehler ist.

An der Motherboardbatterie kann es nicht liegen, da ich mir erst vor ein paar Monaten ein neues Asus A7V333 Motherboard gekauft habe.

Als Betriebsysteme benutzte ich Gentoo Linux und Windows XP. Kann es sein, dass die beiden sich nicht richtig vertragen??

Mein Gentoo läuft auf lokaler Systemzeit, wie auch mein WinXP. Nachdem ich die Uhr wieder richtig gestellt hab, wird sie unter beiden System richtig angezeigt, nach 3 Tagen geht sie aber nach.

Was denkt ihr? An was könnte das liegen?

Gruß

Florian

----------

## juwe

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Probier mal folgendes:

1. Löschen von /etc/adjtime

2. Einstellen der Uhr auf aktuelle Zeit

3. Reboot (/etc/adjtime wird automatisch neu erstellt)

Seitdem geht meine Uhr immer richtig.

----------

## maystorm

Ein freundliches:

```
emerge net-misc/ntp
```

sowie folgender Eintrag in /etc/ppp/ip-up:

```
# Synchronize time via NTP

# List of NTP servers and other info: <http://www.eecis.udel.edu/~ntp>

/usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/ntpdate -s ptbtime1.ptb.de ptbtime2.ptb.de
```

...und meine PC-Uhr wird bei jedem Online-Gehen aktualisiert.

----------

## juwe

@maystorm

Mittels NTP ist es natürlich möglich, die Systemuhr ständig zu aktualisieren und somit sehr genau gehen zu lassen. Meiner Meinung nach wird dadurch allerdings nicht das eigentliche Problem beseitigt.

siehe hier: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4260

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The installation guide should probably put some more emphasis on the
> 
> instructions to set the /etc/localtime link and (if appropriate) set the time
> ...

 

Eine Thread zu diesem Thema existiert auch hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=4219

Gruß juwe

----------

## maystorm

@juwe:

Du hast völlig recht; mein Posting sollte auch nur 'ne Ergänzung zu Deinem Vorschlag sein (nämlich das Löschen von /etc/adjtime, wie auch von mir selbst schon mal vorgeschlagen hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=36664&highlight=#36664).

----------

## William

Hallo Juwe & Maystorm,

danke für die schnelle und qualifizierte Hilfe.

Ich probier das mal aus.

Gruß

Florian

----------

## naggeldak

Heyho, ich gehbe über LAN und meinen DSL-Router ins Netz (über eth0), ist es möglich das ntp die Zeit z.B. alle X min holt (z.b. alle 24h)? Ansonsten würd's auch reichen wenn er die Zeit bei jedem online-gehen (halt über LAN/eth0) holt, nur wie stell ich das an?

----------

## Windstoss

[1. Posting, hi!  :Smile:  ]

Das macht man mit cron, siehe "man cron" oder "man crontab"

Mittels crontab -e editierst du die Tabelle, in der steht, was der Rechner wann zu machen hat. Vorsicht, wenn das ausführen des Programmes root Rechte benötigt, musst du die crontab von root editieren... 

Es ist auch ratsam, hinter das Kommando ein >> /dev/null zu hängen, da, je nach Konfiguration, Ausgabe von cron an den ausführenden User gemailt werden, was in diesem Fall aber unnötig ist..

----------

## maystorm

 *naggeldak wrote:*   

> [...] Ansonsten würd's auch reichen wenn er die Zeit bei jedem online-gehen (halt über LAN/eth0) holt, nur wie stell ich das an?

 

Siehe drittes Posting von oben; das Programm ntpdate wird automatisch beim Online-gehen ausgeführt, wenn es in der /etc/ppp/ip-up steht (der pppd-Dämon führt diese Datei aus, sobald die PPP-Verbindung sauber hergestellt wurde).

----------

## thund3rbird

 *maystorm wrote:*   

> Ein freundliches:
> 
> ```
> emerge net-misc/ntp
> ```
> ...

 

Das geht aber nicht zufällig über einen speziellen Port oder??

Sondenr holt sich das VIA http!

Sonst müsste man in der Firewall ja wieder was umstellen und das is blöd!

cu mirko

----------

